# Diseases transmitted to Humans and pets by Coyotes



## ridgewalker

I see fox all of the time over here. There was a large pair that was staying around my deer blind so they must have a den in that area. Coyotes would have received my immediate bullet or arrow treatment plan.

Your concerns are noted concerning ticks. I have absolutely no love for them. My information said that tick deaths happen but are still rare in the U.S. Perhaps, as I stated, it is out-of-date.

Traps cannot determine the difference between coyote and fox even when the baits are intentionally set for coyote.


----------



## triplelunger

Oh my God. I had no idea!
My children and I will not be going outdoors until the government removes all the ticks from the public lands we used to frequent. I am going to start a fox breeding program out of my basement to rid my own property of ticks.
I just feel so bad for the ignorant masses who will die at the hands of this out of control epidemic.
Now on to the next big killer... lightning strikes. When will the government wake up and realize the need to stop the senseless slaughter to this very preventable phenomenon... did you know a single lightning strike can kill a healthy adult human being?
Pull your hands out of the sand, people and let's stop at nothing to stop this madness!


----------



## Dish7

triplelunger said:


> Oh my God. I had no idea!
> My children and I will not be going outdoors until the government removes all the ticks from the public lands we used to frequent. I am going to start a fox breeding program out of my basement to rid my own property of ticks.
> I just feel so bad for the ignorant masses who will die at the hands of this out of control epidemic.
> Now on to the next big killer... lightning strikes. When will the government wake up and realize the need to stop the senseless slaughter to this very preventable phenomenon... did you know a single lightning strike can kill a healthy adult human being?
> Pull your hands out of the sand, people and let's stop at nothing to stop this madness!


I have been feeling a little wormy lately. Now I know why. LOL.


----------



## Lily Furina

triplelunger said:


> Oh my God. I had no idea!
> My children and I will not be going outdoors until the government removes all the ticks from the public lands we used to frequent. I am going to start a fox breeding program out of my basement to rid my own property of ticks.
> I just feel so bad for the ignorant masses who will die at the hands of this out of control epidemic.
> Now on to the next big killer... lightning strikes. When will the government wake up and realize the need to stop the senseless slaughter to this very preventable phenomenon... did you know a single lightning strike can kill a healthy adult human being?
> Pull your hands out of the sand, people and let's stop at nothing to stop this madness!


I


----------



## Lily Furina

At first I thought this was a sarcastic post from a low intellect individual but then I noted you were a fan of Northern Hockey -- No no no === Go Laker's!


----------



## Lily Furina

triplelunger said:


> Oh my God. I had no idea!
> My children and I will not be going outdoors until the government removes all the ticks from the public lands we used to frequent. I am going to start a fox breeding program out of my basement to rid my own property of ticks.
> I just feel so bad for the ignorant masses who will die at the hands of this out of control epidemic.
> Now on to the next big killer... lightning strikes. When will the government wake up and realize the need to stop the senseless slaughter to this very preventable phenomenon... did you know a single lightning strike can kill a healthy adult human being?
> Pull your hands out of the sand, people and let's stop at nothing to stop this madness!


Now how do you really feel?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I cut 27 cords of dead ash firewood out of a poison ivy, mosquito, and tick filled swamp last year. Never really worried too much about any of that, chainsaws, and / or widow makers. Not planning on dying in a hospital bed.


----------



## Charles Hooke

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I cut 27 cords of dead ash firewood out of a poison ivy, mosquito, and tick filled swamp last year. Never really worried too much about any of that, chainsaws, and / or widow makers. Not planning on dying in a hospital bed.


Man plans and the God's laugh -- As a boy spending half his time in the woods and fields I too never dreamed I would have to check for ticks every few hours. Nor did I ever rush to the doctor to get antibiotics due to an insect bite. But now in Michigan one has to be very careful. Making light of the danger from ticks is a bit foolish.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

So is saying that tourism is going to dwindle to nothing because there's ticks everywhere. Been to Pictured Rocks or Sleeping Bear lately?

I pulled two off my cat last year, none off me. I take precautions. But I'm not going to live my life in fear at the remote chance something may happen.

Fished Lake Michigan last weekend. Have fished it every month of the year in a 14' boat - it can break 2" of ice as I have. Used to race rally cars. Duck hunt from a kayak, one time with a three mile paddle on a day with 50 mph winds at Shiawassee. Had a goose hunt last year when it was -4 degrees; my 14 year old daughter hunted all day in that. Dentists, clowns, horses, and heights scare me. Ticks, not so much.


----------



## Charles Hooke

Remember the danger from ticks grows each year. On the East coast where Lyme in ticks started about 75% of all ticks have Lyme. It is most important to realize that the problem is not static but increases each year.

Researchers collected data from the Michigan Department of Health and Human Services on 1,057 Lyme disease cases diagnosed between 2000 and 2014, and aligned them with a new analysis of tick distribution across the state. Results showed that not only did the number of yearly infections in the state increase significantly over the 15-year period, but so did the number of counties where ticks had been seen, or found to be established.

And the number of infected people may be much higher than the records indicate, the researchers said. Because Lyme disease is frequently misdiagnosed as other illnesses, reported cases likely represent only a fraction of true Lyme disease infections — perhaps as little as 10 percent, the study authors reported. Therefore the number of true Lyme incidents is most likely about 10,000 +/- cases as of 2014. By 2019 at the current expansion of the disease the number may be 20,000 +/- this year. That is a very big number. 

Remember the the impact of Lyme disease progresses if it is not diagnosed within a couple of days and treated with antibiotics. Most people do not go to their doctor every time they get a tick bite and get an antibiotic. Once Lyme is in one's body and is not treated immediately that person is doomed to a lifelong problem.

The sad part of this story is that if we just protected the fox and killed the coyote we could drastically reduce the tick population. Now that the ticks are here we may never be rid of them. But we don't need to live with this big of a tick population. We know how to greatly reduce the number of ticks.

Inaction does not seem to be a good strategy.


----------



## 2Rivers

Charles Hooke said:


> Coyotes transmit dangerous diseases -- here are a few and some kill humans.
> 
> These diseases can be very dangerous to both human beings and their pets, which is why you should not be comfortable with having coyotes around you. The following is a list of common diseases that coyotes carry.
> 
> Rabies
> This is one of the deadliest animal diseases that spreads fast and can be fatal. It is spread through saliva in bites and even through scratching making it easily transmittable to you or your pets.
> 
> Heartworm
> Coyote are known carriers of heartworm, and if they are living near your home, it is likely that your cats and dogs may get infected. It is a very dangerous disease that takes a while to be known, so it is better to prevent coyote from living close to you.
> 
> Hydatid Disease - Fatal to humans!
> This is a kind of tapeworm that can be passed to both human beings and animals. It is fatal to human beings, and the worst part is that it can take up to 10 years without knowing that one has been infected.
> 
> Scarcoptic Mange
> The disease is transmitted through a mite that burrows deep into the skin causing loss of fur and over time and reduces the animal’s immunity which causes them to get infected easily. Coyotes are a host for these mites, and if they are around your home, they can infect your pets and livestock.


This is pretty enlightening, one must ask, why the DNR does not mention this or bring up in there forums or discussions. They may not want to cull the problem and kick can down the road.
Besides, coyotes are everywhere like dandelions.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Lily Furina said:


> I am a mother with children. I am not a trapper. I have done a little hunting but I wouldn't know how to hunt a coyote. I work two jobs to support my family and there isn't much time left over. The DNR in my area actually pays sharpshooters to slaughter 400 dear in a week off farmer fields. It seems to me they could turn some of those hunters towards coyotes. The deer aren't killing anyone but the ticks sure are.


Get the general public to pay for it. This state is near the bottom of the barrel when it comes to tax dollars spent on conservation. We need every penny that those of us who do trap, hunt, or fish, to fund what it is meant to fund.

Set up an non-hunter license system to pay for hunting coyotes. 

They would not have to pay to shoot deer if those farmers allowing hunting.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Charles Hooke said:


> Remember the danger from ticks grows each year. On the East coast where Lyme in ticks started about 75% of all ticks have Lyme. It is most important to realize that the problem is not static but increases each year.
> 
> Researchers collected data from the Michigan Department of Health and Human Services on 1,057 Lyme disease cases diagnosed between 2000 and 2014, and aligned them with a new analysis of tick distribution across the state. Results showed that not only did the number of yearly infections in the state increase significantly over the 15-year period, but so did the number of counties where ticks had been seen, or found to be established.
> 
> And the number of infected people may be much higher than the records indicate, the researchers said. Because Lyme disease is frequently misdiagnosed as other illnesses, reported cases likely represent only a fraction of true Lyme disease infections — perhaps as little as 10 percent, the study authors reported. Therefore the number of true Lyme incidents is most likely about 10,000 +/- cases as of 2014. By 2019 at the current expansion of the disease the number may be 20,000 +/- this year. That is a very big number.
> 
> Remember the the impact of Lyme disease progresses if it is not diagnosed within a couple of days and treated with antibiotics. Most people do not go to their doctor every time they get a tick bite and get an antibiotic. Once Lyme is in one's body and is not treated immediately that person is doomed to a lifelong problem.
> 
> The sad part of this story is that if we just protected the fox and killed the coyote we could drastically reduce the tick population. Now that the ticks are here we may never be rid of them. But we don't need to live with this big of a tick population. We know how to greatly reduce the number of ticks.
> 
> Inaction does not seem to be a good strategy.


Lyme disease did not start on the East Coast. It's an very old disease and found in most areas of the world. It has been around for at least 60K years.


----------



## MSUFW07

Exactly how many people have died from Hydatid Disease in the last 20 years? Ill give you a hint, its a lot less then the number of people who step off a curb while staring a phone and get hit by a bus. I hate to seem snarky about it but if someone thinks that the DNR is going to start to shoot coyotes because of the possibility of someone getting a disease that kills 2 people a year in the US, they need to look at whats important, and its not living in a protective bubble. Also the tick problem is completely separate from the Hydatid disease, HD is spread through waste it has no interaction with a tick, from what I have seen and read.

On a side note, is no one else suspicious that 2 people who joined in the last week are all the sudden the biggest advocates for coyote management? And when you google their names this thread is the first thing that comes up that is not in a foreign language. Sorry Holly and Lily, if your offended but it just seems a bit strange.


----------



## Charles Hooke

DecoySlayer said:


> Get the general public to pay for it. This state is near the bottom of the barrel when it comes to tax dollars spent on conservation. We need every penny that those of us who do trap, hunt, or fish, to fund what it is meant to fund.
> 
> Set up an non-hunter license system to pay for hunting coyotes.
> 
> They would not have to pay to shoot deer if those farmers allowing hunting.


I am a farmer and let me explain why we stopped allowing outside hunters decades ago. It comes down to one reason...legal risks. A farmer that allows hunters on his property is taking a major risk of legal liability. By Michigan law if one allows hunters on their property they become liable for anything that hunter does to anyone else. 

Michigan does protect the landowner if that hunter shoots himself etc. but not if he harms someone else. If that hunter stumbles on an object on the farm and hurts himself the farmer better have warned him in writing of every possible danger on the property. If the hunter accidentally shoots someone else, or damages a passing car or house for example it is the farmers responsibility. 

Now the farmer could buy insurance to protect themselves. The cost of that insurance is astronomical. 

Why would anyone allow hunters on their farm? One would need to be totally stupid. 

By the way we used to allow hunters for a nominal fee to help pay a portion of the taxes. However our lawyers and insurance men pointed out that if we accept money for hunting our liability goes way up. 

If hunters would like to hunt farms then I suggest they lobby the Michigan government to pass laws protecting the farmer when hunters have accidents. But I can tell you from experience there isn't the slightest chance this will happen. 

Now this is not to say there aren't plenty of landowners that lease or rent property for hunting. I for one would love to know how they protect themselves as I am missing a ton of income to help me pay property taxes. I suspect the property owners that do rent are just taking a major risk or have figured out how to protect themselves in ways our lawyers don't understand.

Until I can protect myself against these risks I won't be allowing hunters other than family. It is not something I like doing -- just something I must do. Does this explanation help your understand why so many farmers don't allow hunters?


----------



## Holly Tigerino

MSUFW07 said:


> Exactly how many people have died from Hydatid Disease in the last 20 years? Ill give you a hint, its a lot less then the number of people who step off a curb while staring a phone and get hit by a bus. I hate to seem snarky about it but if someone thinks that the DNR is going to start to shoot coyotes because of the possibility of someone getting a disease that kills 2 people a year in the US, they need to look at whats important, and its not living in a protective bubble. Also the tick problem is completely separate from the Hydatid disease, HD is spread through waste it has no interaction with a tick, from what I have seen and read.
> 
> On a side note, is no one else suspicious that 2 people who joined in the last week are all the sudden the biggest advocates for coyote management? And when you google their names this thread is the first thing that comes up that is not in a foreign language. Sorry Holly and Lily, if your offended but it just seems a bit strange.


I am flattered...lol Someone googled my name....That is hilarious. I sort of apologize because i did not know there was a waiting period before I could post after signing up. And please excuse me if you find it odd that someone hates ticks and she is afraid for herself and family as ticks are a known health problem and no one seems to be doing anything about it.

Before coming to the site I had no idea that coyotes were the cause of the problem. Now that I have learned this it is so amazing that I want others to know this information and I want people to do something about it. 

Oh and I googled MSUFW07 and came up with James Bond....are you really James Bond?


----------



## Scout 2

triplelunger said:


> Oh my God. I had no idea!
> My children and I will not be going outdoors until the government removes all the ticks from the public lands we used to frequent. I am going to start a fox breeding program out of my basement to rid my own property of ticks.
> I just feel so bad for the ignorant masses who will die at the hands of this out of control epidemic.
> Now on to the next big killer... lightning strikes. When will the government wake up and realize the need to stop the senseless slaughter to this very preventable phenomenon... did you know a single lightning strike can kill a healthy adult human being?
> Pull your hands out of the sand, people and let's stop at nothing to stop this madness!


Thats why you need to wear tinfoil hats when going outside. Protects against lighting strikes. I guess the DNR will have a new lic next year for ticks


----------



## JAA

Holly Tigerino said:


> I am flattered...lol Someone googled my name....That is hilarious. I sort of apologize because i did not know there was a waiting period before I could post after signing up. And please excuse me if you find it odd that someone hates ticks and she is afraid for herself and family as ticks are a known health problem and no one seems to be doing anything about it.
> 
> Before coming to the site I had no idea that coyotes were the cause of the problem. Now that I have learned this it is so amazing that I want others to know this information and I want people to do something about it.
> 
> Oh and I googled MSUFW07 and came up with James Bond....are you really James Bond?


 Just buy a dozen of these you will be Safe


----------



## Charles Hooke

DecoySlayer said:


> Lyme disease did not start on the East Coast. It's an very old disease and found in most areas of the world. It has been around for at least 60K years.


It is not my custom to debate on forums. Some things are just established facts and well documented. But actually Lyme Disease in the USA began in Connecticut. When the disease popped up I happened to live close by and followed it somewhat closely. Soon where our home was 3 out of 4 ticks had Lyme. 

Lyme disease was discovered in Connecticut in 1975 when a cluster of children and adults residing in the Lyme, Connecticut area experienced uncommon arthritic symptoms By 1977, the first 51 cases of Lyme arthritis were described, and the Ixodes scapularis (black-legged) tick was linked to the transmission of the disease. During 1982, Borrelia burgdorferi, the bacterium that causes Lyme disease, was discovered. the first brochure addressing Lyme disease was developed by the Arthritis Foundation. Serology testing became widely available in Connecticut during 1984. In 1987, Lyme disease became a reportable disease. All physicians were required to report any and all cases of the disease. By 1988, the news of Lyme disease spread and national media attention began. The first federal funding for Lyme disease surveillance, education, and research became available in 1991.


----------



## Lily Furina

http://www.thealpenanews.com/opinion/letters-to-the-editor/2018/07/dnrs%e2%80%88bait-ban-wont-slow-deer-disease





* BREAKING NEWS*
* Several businesses close because of weather*
* DNR’s bait ban won’t slow deer disease*
LETTERS TO THE EDITOR

JUL 28, 2018

The DNR has proposed to the Natural Resources Commission (NRC) a statewide ban on baiting (LP only). The Commission will act on the recommendation in the next few weeks and announce on Aug. 9. The purpose is to limit the spread of chronic wasting disease (CWD). It won’t work. CWD is spread by bodily fluid exchange, any bodily fluid, not just saliva left on a beet but also buck semen, vaginal fluids, blood sucking insects [TICKS] and more. This proposal will not stop the spread of the disease. On average, bait is on the ground less than one week a year for most hunters. Yet the breeding activity goes on for three months with multiple encounters and copulation fluid-exchange daily with almost all the deer involved. I have read the research and discussed with many state veterinarians and especially the State of Wyoming Veterinarians, where they have never allowed baiting and yet they have the most extensive spread of the disease of any state. With our current knowledge there simply is no known cure, preventative or way to slow the spread, short of lowering the deer population.

I worry that, if this ban goes into law, it will never return. It will be gone forever. Voice your opinion now by writing to the NRC, 525 W. Allegan St., PO Box 30028, Lansing, Mich., 48909 or e-mail the NRC at [email protected]

Added note from Lily: As yourself what has changed in nature? Blood sucking insects is the answer. Specifically the plague like epedimic of Ticks swarming across America due to the rise of the coyote population. We must go to war against ticks and the coyote or we will lose this battle before we recognize the enemy.


----------

